# Made an aquarium out of Corian!



## redfishsc

Well, my Corian supplier gave me enough larger slabs of Corian to actually make a 10-gallon aquarium with a 10"X10" attached sump. 

The front is 1/4" acrylic.

I haven't kept an aquarium in a couple of years but the itch kept itching and I finally decided to scratch it. 

I haven't made any pens lately, partly because of this thing. 

It's glued together with marine epoxy, but also notice the pics of the specialty lock-shoulder joints (rabbet joints), so that the actual shape of the joint holds the tank together, and the epoxy serves as a sealant. 



Here is a full-tank shot of the completed project, with fish and live corals all happy in wonderland. 







Here's some pics of construction, how it turned out, and stuff I have in it. 



































Another full-tank shot. The light that is OFF is used to light some chaetomorphic algae (to remove waste) in the sump, it was turned off for the pic. 







YES THAT IS A BEER BOTTLE in the bottom right corner!!!! It was sent to a local reefer by a buddy diving out on a reef, and the reefer traded it into a local reef aquarium shop. So, being a good Baptist, I had to buy it. It has nearly 1/4" of corraline encrustation on it. Who knows how long it's been sitting down in the ocean?
















Green Star Polyps







A different kind of green star polyp (just shorter tentacles)







A Duncan coral. 






Xenia 






Daisy polyps







Palythoa polyps











Well. Tell me what you think......


----------



## TribalRR

Beautiful! I had a 75gal salt water aquarium while in college, but after losing all my coral and fish to illnesses I decided it wasn't for me... shame I really like them.


----------



## BruceK

That's a real nice job on the tank construction.  I had FW tropical fish as a kid which got me pointed to my career in fisheries biology.  I set up a real nice 55 gal salt water tank when I was going to grad school.  I mostly had invertebrates; coral, shrimp, anemones etc.  Had to dismantle the tank when I took a job in Alaska.  I did set it up later after I got back but just had Oscars.

Those polyps are real cool.  You have a real nicely populated tank.  Thanks for posting this!


----------



## rdunn12

Wow that is really cool!I don't think you had enough clamps on it though,you could have gotten one more somehow hehe  What is the side part that looks like it has a lamp above it?Nevermind would have helped if I had read the whole thing!


----------



## titan2

Cool tank!  Do you have any problems with keeping the chemicals and water balanced in such a small tank?  I always thought it was better to have larger salt water tanks!


----------



## toolcrazy

I have had Fresh Water tanks for years. Gave up on salt water, just too lazy to maintain them. 

Titan2....

Yes, it is much more difficult to maintain smaller tanks due to evaporation. But not impossible. If you stay on top of your water levels, you will be ok. Salt doesn't evaporate. If you can get your filter system growing properly, then all you need to do is add water. And make sure your saline levels don't drop too much.


----------



## railrider1920

Wow. Beautiful nano tank! Nice job on the tank and fuge. How long have you had it up and running? That is really cool. Which SW forum do you hang out on if you don't mind me asking? I have to post a link to this thread on our club forum.  

We just started a SW tank about 6 months ago. I have been reading RC and RS trying to learn what I need to to keep it running. That is pretty much why I haven't been turning anything or posting here.

Great job!
Rob


----------



## redfishsc

railrider1920 said:


> Wow. Beautiful nano tank! Nice job on the tank and fuge. How long have you had it up and running? That is really cool. Which SW forum do you hang out on if you don't mind me asking? I have to post a link to this thread on our club forum.
> 
> We just started a SW tank about 6 months ago. I have been reading RC and RS trying to learn what I need to to keep it running. That is pretty much why I haven't been turning anything or posting here.
> 
> Great job!
> Rob




I'm on Reefcentral too, same name. I don't post there a lot, it's huge and they tend to treat nano-keepers like scumbags (you know, how a lot of woodworkers treat pen makers:at-wits-end.

It's been up for 15 days, but I had all the live rock and coral in a holding tank for several weeks (was from an established tank and already cycled). I acquired the stuff just before I moved into a new apartment and couldn't set the tank up until then, which happened a couple weeks back.


I am mostly on nano-reef.com. Here's the thread I have going there, I'll update it more than I will this one.
http://www.nano-reef.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=173945


----------



## redfishsc

titan2 said:


> Cool tank!  Do you have any problems with keeping the chemicals and water balanced in such a small tank?  I always thought it was better to have larger salt water tanks!





Toolcrazy hit the nail on the head. Plus, if you wind up with a lot of small-poly stonies, calcium and magnesium can deplete really quickly. 


On the plus side, they are cheaper to light (I have nearly 100 watts of T5 lamps over a 10g tank), cheaper on salt mix, cheaper to stock, cheaper to set up (kinda), cheaper on clean water (tap water is a major NO NO on a reef, too many contaminants).

And smaller


----------



## markgum

Awesome.  I have a 150 in my front room; the wife wants fish I want a reef,, hmmm spend money on the tank or on wood...  decisions decisions decisions....


----------



## randbcrafts

Very impressive. I wish my 125 gallon looked that nice. I'm just to lazy to keep up with it.


----------



## nava1uni

That is really cool.


----------



## leehljp

You can tell a woodworker by what *he* sees and looks at first - Most of the drawers and boxes that I make are made of the joints that you used. 

The craftsmanship is what I would expect out of you! And you did yourself proud! :biggrin: AS an aquarium, it is fantastic too!


Four years ago, I helped a Japanese friend lead a tour of American woodworkers through temples, shrines and castles in Kyoto. All of the men, instead of asking about the historical nature - all asked questions about the craftsmen, joinery/construction techniques and wood in the buildings! 

Having been a master cabinetmaker, I can tell you still have access to some fine looking material and lots of it at that. Congratulations on your work! I know you don't want to sell it but think of what you could get for THAT setup!


----------



## spiritwoodturner

Am I missing something? That looks a whole lot bigger than 10 gallons. I have a 21 gal. FW that looks way smaller, but it's hard to tell the scale. It's really fantastic construction, though. I just haven't ever found time to do the SW thing.

Really beautiful work.
Dale


----------



## RMB

That's really cool! I like the Idea of just having the tank walls be the background rather than putting one of those cheesey stick on backgrounds on the glass. I wish I had time for more hobbies....=(


----------



## redfishsc

Hank, you are making me blush! As for the joints, I learned those from my previous mentor SPECIFICALLY from making custom drawer boxes from BHK prefinish 1/2" maple.

I did all the joinery, literally, on a Grizzly table saw (the big 10" industrial types). The seminary's shop has it, AND a Powermatic 66, but we relegate the Grizz to cutting oddball stuff like acrylic. 



Spiritwoodturner, the tank (the clear front part at least) is only 22" long. The pics make it look huge, definitely agreed! I didn't want to build a massive tank because the last thing I wanted was a huge puddle of water on the floor if the glue joints didn't work.


----------



## Chuck Key

redfishsc said:


> I didn't want to build a massive tank because the last thing I wanted was a huge puddle of water on the floor if the glue joints didn't work.


 
Puddles? Who needs puddles?


----------



## TribalRR

Now thats an awesome aquarium Chuckie! Yours?


----------



## Chuck Key

No, not mine!  They were discussed on another group recently.  I thought they were very impressive!


----------



## railrider1920

Chuck Key said:


> No, not mine!  They were discussed on another group recently.  I thought they were very impressive!



Hey Chuck,
What group or forum is that tank talked about? I'd like to find out more about it.
Thanks,


----------



## Daniel

I have done a lot of fresh water aquariums. Never had a salt water though, I know it takes a lot more in water quality management with salt water. Nice construction and you've covered all the issues I would be worried about. a lot of people try using silicon caulk and have leaks spring up later. I would expect this to hold up. I have always wanted to make a large tank and your joints will come in handy when and if I ever do.
good luck with it.


----------



## redfishsc

Daniel said:


> I have done a lot of fresh water aquariums. Never had a salt water though, I know it takes a lot more in water quality management with salt water. Nice construction and you've covered all the issues I would be worried about. a lot of people try using silicon caulk and have leaks spring up later. I would expect this to hold up. I have always wanted to make a large tank and your joints will come in handy when and if I ever do.
> good luck with it.




On the down side, you'll want to use something that is approaching double the normal necessary thickness (speaking of acrylic). You have to consider that there will be all the pressure forcing out on that small lip that's sticking in the groove, which will really determine how strong the joint is. 

You very well could use this joinery for a clear acrylic tank, using the appropriate acrylic glues (clear, and ultra strong). The difficult part would be cutting the special rabbets in the acrylic without scratching it up. I would suspect a LOT of tape, a good hand router with a sharp dado bit, and tons of patience would be needed.


----------



## ahoiberg

outstanding. that's really cool and will be a blast to have!


----------



## hilltopper46

I think I saw Nemo.....


----------



## redfishsc

hilltopper46 said:


> I think I saw Nemo.....





Yup. There's another fish in there called a gramma. We named him "Billy". Think about that.:wink:


----------



## workinforwood

Very nice work...that is extremely well planned.  I bet it has some heft when empty.  I always dread when my customers order the 220, and now we have a 300 gal with 3/4 thick glass, that's like a hot tub!  Fish and corals are expensive.  All I do all day is deliver all that stuff, and the supplies, the dang 80 lb bags of gravel and sea salt, those give me a work out too!  I love customers with fork lifts...to bad most places that sell fish, especially salt water fish are all independants with no fork lift.

I could see potential for the corian making the upkeep more difficult to balance the tank, but the layout on this tank with the huge attached sump, is brilliant and likely to over-ride the difficulties in maintaining a smaller tank.  If it were more polished, it would be a good seller.


----------



## W.Y.

redfishsc;
You sure did a wonderful job of making that aquarium . I have been working with corian quite a bit lately for pens and bottle stoppers and a few more ideas that I'm thinking of. I know how heavy corian is.
In case I missed it scanning through the messages, what is the total weight  of that aquarium before adding the water ? Of course the water itself weighs another 10 pounds per gallon (approx) .

How do you take pictures of an aquarium without getting  whatever is in front of it showing in the picture .
I have a 29 gallon aquarium right behind me in my office here and  I have tried to take pictures . I have overcome the glare problem with experimenting with lighting etc  but my computer and printer etc show in the picture because they are only six feet in front of the aquarium .

W.Y.


----------



## redfishsc

William O Young said:


> redfishsc;
> You sure did a wonderful job of making that aquarium . I have been working with corian quite a bit lately for pens and bottle stoppers and a few more ideas that I'm thinking of. I know how heavy corian is.
> In case I missed it scanning through the messages, what is the total weight  of that aquarium before adding the water ? Of course the water itself weighs another 10 pounds per gallon (approx) .
> 
> How do you take pictures of an aquarium without getting  whatever is in front of it showing in the picture .
> I have a 29 gallon aquarium right behind me in my office here and  I have tried to take pictures . I have overcome the glare problem with experimenting with lighting etc  but my computer and printer etc show in the picture because they are only six feet in front of the aquarium .
> 
> W.Y.




Before I answer any questions, I'd like to say that (because of DocStram's post) I looked over your sight and am flat awestruck at the awesome stuff you've made. 


Now, regarding the weight. Not as heavy as you'd think. The stuff is basically just 1/2" acrylic, so I don't even know that it's as heavy as 1/2" glass. I'd guess it weighs 20-25 pounds empty. Maybe more, I'm a lousy judge of weight. I can very easily pick it up with one arm (empty). I picked it up slam full of water at the shop and jostled it around just to check the integrity of it (passed the test!), and it was about as much as I can handle. I'm 30 yrs old, kinda "robust" and in decent shape, so yeah it's heavy but not too bad. 


As far as the pics, the ones I took look great partly b/c the clear front is acrylic, which is IMO much easier to photograph. I think you are getting reflections of the stuff in your office/room on the glass of the 29, right? 

Here's how I do it: 

1) Room lights OFF.
2) Aquarium lights ON (the more the better).
3) Flash on camera, OFF (or Auto if the aquarium light overrides the flash).
4) Take your pic at an ANGLE to the glass, such as a 45-deg or so. Do NOT take the pick straight-on face to face, especially if you use the flash.

5) Play with the zoom, and if are using a digital camera, take 50 kazillion photos, chances are at least one of them will turn out right. Pics of aquariums and such can be more maddening than pics of pens.


----------



## Daniel

Billy Gramma, I like that one.


----------



## W.Y.

Thanks redfishsc for your reply and the tips on taking aquarium pictures .

As for the weight of things  , they seem to get heavier as we get older .

I am still a young 'un at 72 and I am quite strong . . . . but then smell's not everything   :biggrin:  :wink:

W.Y.


----------



## hazard

Good idea and very nice tank.  I like all of the reef stuff.  Sure looks alot better then a glass tank.

I have thought many times of starting a salt tank but my 35 tanks of freshwater keep me busy for now.  pics if interested
http://webpages.charter.net/chazard/chris/ 
Chris


----------



## redfishsc

Wow, that's a lot of pics! I looked at the first dozen or so, and I gotta say a fish room combined with a woodshop is quite drool-some!

I'm not able to go through all those pics,-- do you have a link to a thumbnail page? Or maybe post on here a few of your favorites?


----------



## texasfootball21

Very nice reef. You should make and sell those things!

Is that little occelaris your only fish? 

Beautiful tank,


----------



## redfishsc

texasfootball21 said:


> Very nice reef. You should make and sell those things!
> 
> Is that little occelaris your only fish?
> 
> Beautiful tank,




I also got a royal gramma (named him "billy" gramma :clown at the same time, and a couple weeks later added a very small yellowtail damsel. 

So far the gramma is by far the most aggressive fish but only causes problems for the little damsel. There's so much rockwork in the tank that both can have plenty of hiding/territory.


----------



## hazard

redfishsc said:


> Wow, that's a lot of pics! I looked at the first dozen or so, and I gotta say a fish room combined with a woodshop is quite drool-some!
> 
> I'm not able to go through all those pics,-- do you have a link to a thumbnail page? Or maybe post on here a few of your favorites?




The only place I have really posted my pictures on this site.  I go by hazard on this site also
http://wiscichlidforum.com/phpbb3/viewforum.php?f=7

Chris


----------



## Gagler

Very nice, and like others on here it brought back memories.  I used to be an aquarium addict with two 75 gallon saltwater and one 50 gallon fresh setup all at one time.

The reef setups to me are the most relaxing.


----------

